# dry ferts Storing



## Blue_menpachi (Aug 2, 2012)

SO after you mix your dry fertilizers into your mixing container, where do you store it? in the fridge, closet, cool place out of sunlight? just a simple question thanks


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I normally keep most of mine in dry form. But if mixed I put them into the refrigerator. It will help them keep longer. Especially your Micro mix if your using CSM+b or millers micro or something similar. I will also put a small amount of Glutaraldehyde into the micro mix to keep any fungus from forming.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Blue_menpachi said:


> SO after you mix your dry fertilizers into your mixing container, where do you store it? in the fridge, closet, cool place out of sunlight? just a simple question thanks


Hi Blue_menpachi,

I add about 5ml of Seachem Excel / Glutaraldehyde per 100 ml of solution. This keeps fungus from growing in my solutions. I store my solutions at room temperature.


----------



## Blue_menpachi (Aug 2, 2012)

okay thank you aquaticfan and seattle_Aquarist. ive heard of people adding excel but what is Glutaraldehyde? never heard of before


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Glutaraldehyde and excel are basically the same thing. For me I just buy a gallon of Glutaraldehyde and dilute it with distilled water to the same percentage as excel. Overall it costs me way less. Excel is seachems brand name for Glutaraldehyde and costs more. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to mix the dry ferts and then use the mix so fast it rarely grows anything in there. If I skipped doseing, and the mix sat around some white skeins of something grew, but I used the mix anyway. 

I have recently changed the mix, making it stronger, so I dose less. I have added Glut to this mix. Previously I was mixing up about a weeks worth at a time. Now I have mixed about 3 weeks worth. That is long enough for 'stuff' to grow. 

I am still storing it at room temperature in child-proof capped bottles. 

Dry powders are stored in water-proof plastic storage containers, out of the light, room temperature.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I store dry frets in the bags they came in and store them in shoebox.

I dose for four tanks(40,55,75 &a 29 gal )

I mix up 1500 ml at a time and store below one of the tanks. Like Roy I also add glut to my micro mix which has both millers micro plex and CMB. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

